# Junipero Haunting



## Crazy Aunt Nancy (Mar 22, 2011)

Hello all,
Our new haunt theme this year is the Legend of Sleepy Hollow. Building a small town with haunted trees. Scarecrows and pumpkin monsters walk throughout. Sideshows of pirates, haunted forest, bat cave, hag's hollow and zombie walk. That's it so far this year. Lots of props to make. :biggrinkin:
Crazy Aunt Nancy


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Welcome Aunt Nancy!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome! It sounds like you've got a very busy build season ahead of you.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

yeah what she ^ said


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Crazy Aunt! Thanks for coming. Good luck!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

Howdy


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Welcome. Sounds like you are going to stay busy this year. Looking forward to seeing some of your stuff.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

I must say, i absolutely love your name! 

i really love sleepy hollow! can't wait to see some pics and vids of your progress!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------

